# How would male guppies do in my tank?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

10 Gal
2 live plants (will have more in a bit though)
4 Neon's 
4 Zebra Danio's
1 Dwarf Gwormi

I would like to add a few more plants and 2-3 male guppies.I know that is a bity much for a 10 gal. but how would the fish do together, even in a larger tank?

Would adding more plants make it so I could put them in the 10 gal?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The zebras might bother the guppies if they have big tails. The guppies might pester the neons. Who knows.
You really have enough fish in the tank.
My tanks are all overstocked a bit. i have lots of plants and lots of filter.
Mousey


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Id leave the tank the way it is. Although would like to see more neons but not in that tank


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

mousey said:


> The zebras might bother the guppies if they have big tails. The guppies might pester the neons. Who knows.
> You really have enough fish in the tank.
> My tanks are all overstocked a bit. i have lots of plants and lots of filter.
> Mousey


I have 5 zebra danios in my tank with a handful of guppies and a school of neons, and they all seem to get along together. I'm guessing the males are too preoccupied with their female guppy friends I put in the tank :-D. But I suppose it all has to do about their behavior between each fish.

To answer the question though, I don't think you would have a problem putting the guppies in with the fish you already have, but only in a larger tank. Putting in more plants and having a larger filter helps you when wanting to add more fish, but you are pretty stocked as it is. I would wait until you get a larger tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd add more plants first, but after that I think 2 guppies would be okay. 4 neons isn't much bioload, and 4 danios isn't either, but the danios would very possibly find the guppytails a tempting treat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree. that you could add a couple of guppy after dding some more plants but a better choice might be to add a few more neons as they really should be kept in schools of more than 4 fish and a partner for your dwarf gourami.


----------

